
Spear Phishing – It Can Happen to Anyone - jerianasmith
https://sentinelips.com/2017/01/23/spear-phishing-can-happen-anyone/
======
CM30
Wow, that's some really dedicated scammer you had there. Looking up your
personal info on Facebook and then impersonating your wife to trick you into
installing malware is certainly a step further than I've seen anyone go before
with something like this.

It's pretty scary to think about really.

However, it also makes me wonder... how was the scammer so dedicated here?

Seems like he or she wasn't the typical opportunist, but someone who actually
wanted to hijack your life in particular. Are most scammers this dedicated
now? Or did you somehow bump into a more determined criminal than usual?

Because I'm not sure I can see this sort of scam happening to most people.
Seems like it'd be a fair bit more work for a scammer than just sending random
phishing emails pretending to be the bank or what not.

It's a good warning, but the lengths the scammers went to in order to try and
trick you makes me wonder if it was more of a targeted attack rather than the
kind most people will encounter online.

